# Radiant Heat and Condensation Problem



## minijetlee (Jan 5, 2010)

Greetings everyone!

I need some advice.  I live in a house built in the 1950's with radiant heat.  Each individual room has it's own temperature adjustment.  My problem is that there are many rooms in the house that are having leaks (most likely from condensation) from the ceiling.  Does anyone know how to fix this problem?  I appreciate everyone's responses.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 6, 2010)

Is the radiant heat in the floor, or my guess, the ceiling.
Sounds like an Insulation and ventilation issue. This causes Ice damming and condensation issues.


----------



## minijetlee (Jan 6, 2010)

Its in the ceiling.  This is irritating my mother so much, so she wanted me to research the problem.  Do you have any suggestions on how to go about this problem?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 6, 2010)

try these,Twa Panel Systems - Radiant Heating and Cooling Panels - Alberta, Canada

or, 

http://reliableenergyonline.com/Files/SmartRooms_Brochure_Radiant_Ceiling_BR-RC-1_Rev-A.pdf

or

Radiant Ceiling Panels

http://doas-radiant.psu.edu/Journal_Emerging_CRCP_04.pdf

Give them a read , and we will narrow it down for you.
Getting an expert out there is another option, building science is another place to look.

Is the condensation on any particular area? Ceiling? Window glass?


----------



## Superpack (Jan 8, 2010)

What place of the house did you insulate and did you have insulation before? I have had condensation problems on large windows in my commercial building where the glass is not insulated and the interior has comparatively high dampness because we use radiant heat rather than forced air. Do you already have storm windows?

Best Regards,


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 8, 2010)

minijetlee said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I need some advice.  I live in a house built in the 1950's with radiant heat.  Each individual room has it's own temperature adjustment.  My problem is that there are many rooms in the house that are having leaks (most likely from condensation) from the ceiling.  Does anyone know how to fix this problem?  I appreciate everyone's responses.



You mean there's unit that allows you to control it in each room? I've never heard of that.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 8, 2010)

Back in the 60's they used to put electric heat coils in the ceiling to radiat heat down...like the sunshine.
Each room has it's own control, just like todays electric heat registers.
The problem comes when you sit at a table and your legs do not get any "sunlight"..you get chilled.


----------

